# Moving to Topóliana, Evritania, Greece



## KonstantinosG (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello there, I am new to this forum but I have been very interested in continuing my life in Greece. I am a half blooded Greek and just can't stand the rat race anymore. I like the idea of living on a farm or owning my own lend to tend to. I have family out there so was soon about to get information and input about going but I thought maybe somebody on here would know something about this region of Greece. Things to consider before heading out? Thank you much


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Just have enough money, and that's about it.

In a case if u don't speak Greek, it could be a small issue..

People are very warm and welcomed there.


----------

